# Here's the rental house I've been working on......almost done!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope to have this completed...soon, very soon!
http://thefrighteners.com/RentalHouse.htm


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very nice. You should have no problem renting it out. I like how it doesn't look that big from the outside. Nice yard areas too. Good work.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks like it could be converted to a Haunted House very easily. Hmmm what an Idea ? So Jeff you now gonna be a landlord as well ? Looks nice


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, been a landlord for 4 years now. The last renters moved out at the wrong time. 

This is where I started haunting back in '99.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

nice job. it looks great. when you are done with that one i have a house here that needs some work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I might take you up on that??? Well after Halloween of course!!!LOL


cqedens137 said:


> nice job. it looks great. when you are done with that one i have a house here that needs some work.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow... with that beautiful yard, front porch, and garage? I'd always be outside puttering around. That's a great rental house you got there.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like a nice starter place, or senior home.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Night Owl. And Sickie, my thoughts exactly. We may move back when we hit 70, easy yard to maintain, a nice garden with composter. What else would I need???


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The composter would certainly hide the bodies well...ala Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Almost looks like the cabin from "Evil Dead" with new siding. I know the Necronomicon is still there Jeff


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's a nice looking place. Lots of room to work on props in the garage...


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice house. I love the layout of the garage (with the beer fridge!) and the dining room floors.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

quaint little house there jeff
perfect for halloween
the grass looks soft
is it in a subdivision?
nice job on the house


----------

